#  Nachrichten >   Medikamentensucht - Entzug leicht gemacht >

## Focus.de

Ein Wirkstoff, der normalerweise Nebenwirkungen der Krebstherapie lindert, kann auch den Ausstieg aus einer Schmerzmittelabhängigkeit erleichtern.     Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

